# British Health Care: It come to this



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think we are heading in the same direction  Free is never free

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ys-controversial-end-life-plan-fantastic.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow....that's just unreal..... I know they have this in Te Netherlands but there is an application process....not something that is decided for you as it would seem....

>jason


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Health Secretary Jeremy Hunt will get his turn soon...


----------

